# Where Can I Sell Coyote Pelts



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Anyone know a source that will buy them? How do I process them for sale?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sure where to sell them but I've heard you shouldn't do anything to them. Just bring them in like they were when you sell it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I sell mine to Sundrud furs in Fosston MN he likes me to either bring them on the round or put them up completely (skin, flesh, stretch and dry) i usually just bring them on the round unless i don't have freezer space and it's going to be warm.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> i usually just bring them on the round unless i don't have freezer space and it's going to be warm.


Are you talking about just rolling them up and putting them in the freezer?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I keep them on the carcass most of the time but if do need to get them frozen and don't have room for the whole body i simply skin them and roll them up and freeze them until a few days before i'm going to the fur buyer.


----------

